# Vr6 turbo 300hp



## dskater99 (Dec 16, 2012)

So im tearing down my engine right now and doing timing chains and a clutch prepping for a turbo. I was curious as to what i NEED to do to the engine to reach a 300hp goal? Headspacer, fuel pump, 440cc injectors, clutchmasters fx400 clutch, c2 stg 2 chip. Do i need upgraded axles or anything im missing? or is this overkill for 300hp?


----------



## 6vdub6 (May 28, 2007)

Wtih 300hp you should be fine on stock axles. My previous VRT setup was running just about 350hp and I had no problem with stock axles. I was also running stock fuel pump and no headspacer.


----------



## dskater99 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok cool.. Those upgraded axles are pricey. Did you have the stock intake manifold?


----------



## 6vdub6 (May 28, 2007)

Yes I did. With the hood open I would revv it up a bit and you could see the manifold swell up. Made me nervous but it worked for about 2 years before I started tearing it apart again. I never really beat the car up because it was a daily driver at the time, so if you are looking to drive it hard I would probably look into something better.


----------



## dskater99 (Dec 16, 2012)

How much pressure? And do you have pics of clearance between throttle body and turbo?


----------



## 6vdub6 (May 28, 2007)

10 psi I believe. I might have a picture. I'll have to look around. As for the throttle body I had to spin it 90 degrees to get it to fit.


----------



## dskater99 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok.. How big was the turbo? I have .70 cold side and an .82 hot side so it's kind of a big turbo.


----------



## 6vdub6 (May 28, 2007)

It was a .60 cold .68 hotside.


----------



## dskater99 (Dec 16, 2012)

How was the lag on that


----------



## 6vdub6 (May 28, 2007)

The lag isn't bad. I wish I could tell you the rpms where it kicked in but its been 2 years since I've driven the car. All I can tell you is that the lag is tolerable :thumbup:. Hardly any.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

dskater99 said:


> How much pressure? And do you have pics of clearance between throttle body and turbo?


Swelling/pressure effects are a non-issue unless you are using a Mk4 intake manifold, neither your signature nor any of your posts indicate that you are. Other poster appears to be 24V.


----------



## dskater99 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok.. Cool.. What kind of clutch are you guys running?


----------



## 6vdub6 (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm in a mk4 24v so not sure about any other intake manifold issues with swelling. I had a SPEC clutch that held up pretty well for a while. I've heard some horror stories about them though. I recently bought a clutchnet with red pressure plate in hopes it will last longer than the SPEC I had.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

I ran act and it's great


----------

